# modem problem MOTOROLA 62412-51



## refus1207 (Jan 5, 2005)

I can't use THE INTERNET BECAUSE MY COMPUTER NO DETECT THE MODEM.IT'S A MOTOROLA 62412-51 WIN ME. WHAT CAN I DO? I NEED TO INSTALL DRIVER? WHERE CAN I FOUND THIS DRIVERS? PLEASE HELP ME.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2005)

Hi refus1207,

Welcome to the forum. I would suggest you give this a try:

1) Download the newest and latest drivers from the modem manufacturer’s website. (I know, you have a disk, but download the newest and best anyhow.

2) Enter Start, Control Panel, System, Hardware, Device Manager and DELETE any references to any modem.

3) Shut down and physically remove the modem and then put the modem back in PCI slot #3 (Third slot down from the AGP slot)

4) Boot up and enter the BIOS setup menu.

5) In the BIOS setup menu find the PnP area. If you are running WinXP, then DISABLE Pnp….however, if you are using Win98, then make sure it is ENABLED.

6) Save and Exit

7) Boot back up and when the computer finds your modem, then load the drivers that have been downloaded from the manufacturer’s website. It may tell you that the latest and best are already installed, but install them anyway. (for example, WinXP only has v.90 drivers and not the most recent v.92 that are needed for best operation) If it says they are not digitally signed, then load them anyway. This is a long story, but I can assure you it is a money issue and a rip off from Microsoft in my opinion.

This should get you going!


----------

